# Adaptateur secteur android



## Mateo3425 (7 Décembre 2020)

Bonjour, je vais bientôt passer d'un oppo Reno zoom X10 à un iphone Xs max. Je voulais savoir si je pouvais utiliser n'importe quel adaptateur secteur avec le câble de l'iPhone ? Par exemple, j'ai un adaptateur secteur d'un ancien smartphone qui a la charge rapide, comment m'assurer par moi même qu'il sera parfaitement fonctionnel avec mon iphone ?

En vous remerciant par avance,
Mateo


----------



## Mateo3425 (7 Décembre 2020)

Oui voici ( désolé de la qualité de ela photo)


----------



## Mateo3425 (7 Décembre 2020)

C'est le chargeur du 1+1 3T si je me souviens bien


----------



## Mateo3425 (7 Décembre 2020)

FrixizTV a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 203331
> 
> Est-ce similaire a ceci?


Oui tout a fait


----------

